# How to disable ABS



## recchinball (Aug 12, 2004)

My fuse that controls parts of the a/c ABS trans and my power windows always blows. I have tracked the problem to the abs. Does anyone know how I can disable the ABS so i dont need to pay nissan $80 to do it.

Thanks


----------

